# [kismet-2010.01.1-r1] Problemas ejecucion {SOLUCIONADO}

## upszot

hola a todos..

mi placa inalambrica y el modulo que uso son:

```
M1530 upszot # lsusb |grep -i zydas

Bus 002 Device 006: ID 0ace:1215 ZyDAS WLA-54L 802.11bg 

M1530 upszot # lsmod |grep -i 1211

zd1211rw               35689  0 

```

el modo monitor en esta placa funciona a la perfeccion (ya probado con la suite del aircrack)

lo que estoy necesitando es configurar nuevamente el kismet ya que despues de una acualizacion dejo de andar... y pense que actualizando el kismet a algo mas nuevo iba a funcionar pero no es asi....

agrege mi usuario en el grupo "kismet" como dice en la documentacion...

```
upszot@M1530 ~ $ id

uid=1000(upszot) gid=100(users) groups=100(users),10(wheel),18(audio),19(cdrom),27(video),414(vboxusers),1004(fingerprint),1007(kismet) 
```

pero al lanzar el kismet me dice que no se puede conectar al kismet server.... (localhost:2501)

les dejo mis archivos de configuracion por las dudas y un par de screen...

http://img17.imageshack.us/f/kismet01.jpg/

http://img267.imageshack.us/img267/4304/kismet02.jpg

http://img829.imageshack.us/img829/421/kismet03.jpg

 cat /etc/kismet.conf 

 cat /etc/kismet_drone.conf 

lo unico que le modifique fue el "gps" que le puse "false" ya que no tengo...

le habia agregado "ncsource=wlan1"  pero ahora esta comentado, ya que me seguia tirando el mismo error...

probe de levantar el kismet como en versiones anteriores "kismet -c zd1211,wlan1,zydas" pero sin resultados

alguna idea??

----------

## upszot

hola sigo con este problema... no logro solucionarlo..

 alguien me puede dar una mano?

Saludos

----------

## upszot

Hola gente linda... ya encontre la solucion al problema... lo pongo aca por si a otro tambien le pasa...

bueno vamos por partes... 

* El primer problema que me pasaba es que no se podia conectar a localhost....

         resulta que tenia baja la interface "net.lo".... solucion...

 *Quote:*   

> M1530 upszot # ifconfig 
> 
> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx  
> 
>           UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
> ...

     * 2do problema... una vez Hecho esto, levantaba kismet pero me tiraba el siguiente error...

http://img261.imageshack.us/f/kismeterror01.jpg/

     Aparentemente el wpa_supplicant no dejaba al kismet poner la placa en modo PROMISC  ...

    El tema es que necesitaba Wpa_supplicant corriendo para wlan0 asi podia navegar y snifear en wlan1 al mismo tiempo... la solucion es tan simple como esta....

```
upszot@M1530 ~ $ sudo /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 stop

 * Bringing down interface wlan0

 *   Stopping dhcpcd on wlan0 ...                                                                                                                                          [ ok ]

 *   Stopping wpa_cli on wlan0 ...                                                                                                                                         [ ok ]

 *   Stopping wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...                                                                                                                                  [ ok ]

upszot@M1530 ~ $ ps -ef |egrep 'wpa|dhc'

root      3471     1  0 22:12 ?        00:00:00 /usr/sbin/wpa_supplicant -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -W -B -i wlan1 -P /var/run/wpa_supplicant-wlan1.pid          

root      3478     1  0 22:12 ?        00:00:00 /usr/bin/wpa_cli -a /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_cli.sh -p /var/run/wpa_supplicant -i wlan1 -P /var/run/wpa_cli-wlan1.pid -B          

root      4133     1  0 22:12 ?        00:00:00 dhcpcd -m 2004 wlan1                                                                                                             

upszot    9926  4780  0 22:33 pts/1    00:00:00 egrep wpa|dhc                                                                                                                    

upszot@M1530 ~ $ sudo killall wpa_supplicant wpa_cli dhcpcd
```

En otra consola ejecuto el kismet y luego 

```
upszot@M1530 ~ $ sudo /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

 * Bringing up interface wlan0

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...                                                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 *   Starting wpa_cli on wlan0 ...                                                                                                                                         [ ok ]

 *   Backgrounding ... ...

 * WARNING: net.wlan0 has started, but is inactive

upszot@M1530 ~ $ 
```

     Esto me permite snifear las redes con una placa mientras navego con la otra en la misma PC

PD: Gracias Broli de #gentoo-ar por lo de net.lo   

PD2: Gracias Gneo de #gentoo-es  por lo de matar wpa_suplicant, wpa_client y dhcpcd

----------

